# Guide me in a used Honda purchase



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have no confidence in the Toro Powershift shifting problems, so I want to just get through the winter with it and buy a used Honda in the off season. I want a 28" wide path, headlight circuit, and hydrostatic. Any suggestions on what I should look for used, and what I should expect to pay. Thanks guys.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

I recently bought a used HS828 Honda with electric start, tracks and Hydrostatic only thing I did not get is the headlight but can easily be added to my model, so after some research... 

I looked for the proper shear pins on both the auger and impeller and the condition of both the auger and impeller, in the case with mine the auger had the incorrect shear pins allowing the auger to rust on to the gear box making the impeller shear pin the only one protecting the gearbox (NOT good!). Also check the cutting edge/scraper bar, make sure its not worn too far into the auger housing, this can cause problems with adjustment of the scraper bar if its too worn. The auger on Hondas in the past 15+ years should have 'ice teeth' (easily seen in photos of new Honda snow blowers) on them, the should measure about 3/4" if they are gone or severely worn I would pass on the unit. When I engaged auger/impeller it was VERY noisy so I knew the bearings were on their way out. Those were my biggest concerns after looking at a few it seems many users don't take care of the auger end, they will change engine oil and maybe a spark plug from time to time but no other adjustments or maintenance seem to happen. Snow blowers NEED preventative maintenance not just oil changes.

All problems I took into account when purchasing the one I did, keep in mind this was a fully functioning snow blower when I purchased it. I fixed everything the auger and impeller are nearly silent when running with the new bearings. To the average consumer it would have looked good and run great but to me it needed work to keep it going for another 10+ years.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

PS after repairs I have about $1200 in mine, a little more than I wanted to spend but it seems the Hydro Hondas with tracks don't go for less than a $1000 no matter what! In the end I feel I got a 'good deal'. another $1800 and I could have had a new one!!


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

It sounds like you want the Honda HS928, the older model is the HS828. 

I bought mine in Massachusetts, they're not frequently for sale. When I bought mine there was exactly 1 for sale in Massachusetts, 1 in New Hampshire, 1 in Vermont. 0 in Rhode Island, 0 in Connecticut, and 0 in Maine. My close by dealer sells used wheeled versions for $1700 (I have a curvy driveway and long curvy walkways so wanted a wheeled version). I bought my wheeled version that looks like new for $1450 but I see a tracked one now in my state that looks honestly... like it was pulled out of a swamp selling for $1100. Massachusetts though, seeing posts by others is typically more expensive. Maybe you can find a beauty as low as gb387, his being an HS828 is older than the HS928. 

Here's some lingo. HS=Honda Snowblower. 828 = 8hp + 28" wide a 928 = 9hp + 28" wide. 1132 = 11hp 32" wide. T = Tracked. W = Wheeled. A= American. C=Canadian. S=Starter. D= Deluxe (only avail in Canada and is always tracked). So if you see a HS928WAS for sale you know it's a Honda Snowblower, 9hp 28" wide, Wheeled, American Version, with electric Start. The American versions didn't come with a snow guard (carbuerator anti-icing kit) the Canadian models did. It can be had for about $85 if you want to retrofit it. Under the perfect conditions ice will form in the carb, the kit prevents it. The wheeled version, you have to remove the wheel to change the oil the tracked version you don't. 

The light is around $55, very, very easy to install and the blower has an accessory port it plugs into for power. 

When looking for used, have them engage the auger and watch the gearbox (it's between the augers) if it's wobbling don't get it. 

Remove the shear bolts and see if the augers spin freely. Probably the #1 issue is it rusting to the shaft. 

Look at the bolts of the skids behind the bucket (they keep the bucket riding up off the ground). I've seen the bolts tightened too much on them and broke in that area. 

These units don't really have an oil dipstick. On level ground you fill it until the oil is level just about to come out. Take the oil cap off and look at the color of the oil... just be sure it's level first to see how discolored it is. 

Kind of an odd thing and only applies to the wheeled version (W), they're supposed to have only 8.5 lbs of pressure I seen one the guy must've inflated one tire way above that and tried to bring it down. Let's just say the tire was NOT normal afterward, was stretched out and bringing it to 8.5 lbs one tire was bigger than the other. Those tires are over $100 each, and it was real hard to get that one levelled/right. It needed a new tire basically.

That's about all I can think of. I say, if you find a nice looking one for $1100 jump on it... I think $1400 - $1500 is normal for a used, and $1700 the used price from a dealer. That's generally for the wheeled, I wasn't looking for tracked I don't know if they're more or less.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I can not speak to the advantages or disadvantages of the hydro Honda's. But insofar as their engines, well as they say imitation is the greatest form of flattery. 

I love my Honda. It may not be the biggest, or most powerful in my shed, but it is a very comfortable machine to operate. 

With regards to prices, I found this:

2008 Honda Snow Blower - GovDeals.com

Not an exact match, but it does seem to support the general pricing theme. 

Best of luck.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Well, I can not speak to the advantages or disadvantages of the hydro Honda's. But insofar as their engines, well as they say imitation is the greatest form of flattery.
> 
> I love my Honda. It may not be the biggest, or most powerful in my shed, but it is a very comfortable machine to operate.
> 
> ...


IMO that is a excellent price for an hs1132... Hard to believe its true!! New thatsbover $3000


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

gb387 said:


> IMO that is a excellent price for an hs1132... Hard to believe its true!! New thatsbover $3000


That was about 3 hours away from me, and I can not tell you how tempted I was to throw my bid in that ring. Up until yesterday the bid did not go over $500.....

But I think the wife would not be happy if I added another snowblower to the current stable.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, so I'm gonna go look at a used HS928KWAS, hopefully tomorrow. I'll make sure that the auger gear box doesn't wobble, that the augers are no rusted on. He's asking $1650 for it, which is on the high end of course. What do you think I should offer assuming it's in great shape?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, that is assuming that the tins are perfect, no rust. The engine starts first pull on a cold engine. And there is no play in either the drive axle, or auger. Inspect the belts, and associated bearings. And as always, what is the age. 

In my experience, it has nearly always been easier to negotiate a lower price out of something that is at the high end, then trying to chisel off a boulder from a grain of sand. 

Insofar as an opening offer, well that is probably a more geographically specific. And how much they need to get rid of it. (I'd ask why they are getting rid of it, as these are the machines that most folks want but can't afford.) 

Around here, I generally start anywhere from 45-35% below asking, with he idea that they will counter half of that amount. But, that's here, and I know the general accepted song and dance for this neck of the woods.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Well, that is assuming that the tins are perfect, no rust. The engine starts first pull on a cold engine. And there is no play in either the drive axle, or auger. Inspect the belts, and associated bearings. And as always, what is the age.
> 
> In my experience, it has nearly always been easier to negotiate a lower price out of something that is at the high end, then trying to chisel off a boulder from a grain of sand.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how to inspect bearings? How do I know of they're "going". With these units do you need to flip them forward onto the auger opening or tilt it backward to inspect the inner workings? The guy that is selling it fixes up Hondas then sells them, said this one only needed a carb cleaning, based on the pictures it's in near mint condition, he doesn't know the year it was made, how can I tell?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You normally tip the unit forward onto it's auger. To actually "see" the guts you'll likely need to pull a couple 2/4/6 ?? screws to remove the cover. Might want to ask before you just flip the guys blower up.  The less gas in the tank the better when you do it and make sure if it's a motor with a dipstick at the front of the engine it's secure (don't ask how I know).

Without having a couple bearings for you to "feel" there isn't really a way to know. You might want to go to a showroom and feel a new one as much as you can. If you can get a bearing to turn it should feel and sound smooth. If you hear grinding, something like sand or it has any kind of a binding or clicking there may be an issue to watch out for. It should feel perfectly smooth when you turn or spin it. Once you suspect it you pretty much need to remove it to really feel if it's bad.
If it made any noise or grinding that is a slam dunk, it's bad. Once you hear a couple bad ones in operation you know what you're looking for but again it's impossible to explain.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Depending on what you want to tackle I replaced my bearings for around $35-$40 for all three. I bought them from a bearing house vs Honda this made the cost MUCH more reasonable, you can even get the same brand Honda uses directly from a bearing house.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Sounds like a used HS928 wheel/track version is in your future. I advise paying attention to the auger housing, augers, and the impeller. It's amazing how many people grind the augers down on pavement, or damage the housing on gravel.

I recommend finding a well kept, lightly used 928. The above parts are hard to find used, and are very expensive from Honda. 

I have a tracked HS928 TAS and love it. If you are on level pavement wheels are fine, gravel and uneven terrain, go tracks.

Hydrostatic drive is the ONLY way to go. 

Pricing is all over the place, like everything else on Craigslist. Expect to pay $1000.00 to $1500.00 for a nice used 928.

Take you time, the right machine will come along at a fair price.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I picked it up tonight, Awesome Blower! Came back home and finished up the driveway, I can't believe how far this thing throws snow! Starts on first pull, I am so stoked! Coming up soon, adding extra/upgrading the lighting to LED!!!!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> Can you tell me how to inspect bearings? How do I know of they're "going". With these units do you need to flip them forward onto the auger opening or tilt it backward to inspect the inner workings? The guy that is selling it fixes up Hondas then sells them, said this one only needed a carb cleaning, based on the pictures it's in near mint condition, he doesn't know the year it was made, how can I tell?


Well, congrats. 

I am sorry that I did not get back before you made the purchase, but it sounds like that you bought it from a pretty reputable character. 

With any wheeled blower, I will kneel down and lift up on the handle with one hand, and see if and how much lateral and "push-pull" movement there is to the gear. 

And to be completely frank, I don't know how to read the Honda date codes. If [email protected] where up and about, I am sure that could advise you on that.

And you are right, these are some of the easiest starting machines. Makes you wonder, why there's an electric start!


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like you made a great purchase! Looks in very good condition!!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new iron Superedge. She's a beaut!


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am very happy with this snowblower now that I've had a chance to use it more, I can't believe that I was putting up with stopping shifting, stopping shifting with my Toro. Hydrostatic is the way to go, especially when I have so many nooks and crannies that require forward and reverse in repetition.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

I stumbled upon this particular thread, as I was researching my recent purchase, a 2010 Honda HS928TAS. It seems like a decent machine, very clean, with minimal wear on the scraper bar, and belts, etc.

I went through the usual suspects, oil change, cleaned the carburetor, cleaned and lubed the auger shaft, installed the correct NGK plug, and adjusted the crawler tracks slightly, as per the owners manual. Oddly enough, I began experiencing some bearing noise in the auger bearing, soon after re-assembling the auger. This is the bearing behind the impeller, which resides in a horrible environment. I replaced the bearing, with a good Japanese replacement around $8 on Amaz. Took me two hours, so don't be frightened by these, as the Honda seems to be a straight forward, well engineered machine. There are a couple of caveats with this, so ask away.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Clipperskipper

Nice machine.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum Clipperskipper
> 
> Nice machine.


Thanks! The Honda was a good find, and definitely an upgrade from my 14 year old Yard Machines 8526, which kept our gravel drive cleared, never letting me down.

There's a theme here, as I'm on the road frequently, I needed a machine that my Wife could also easily operate, and it starts as easily as her Honda mower. Would I shove 3/4" blue stone through a Honda? It's time to pave this drive I thought, and started getting some quotes for new asphalt. 

One day in October, I was in the middle of a trip, when I received an email from my wife, with several photos attached: the stone driveway was gone, and laying in its place was a layer of graded and rolled hard pack. The following Monday was Columbus Day, I was in West Dog Paw, when I received another email with photos. The paving guys found an asphalt plant open, and completed the job, six inches thick in some places, with a wonderful grade, and a new curb cut. Ready for snow? Oh yes!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good score, I noticed the electric start, which will certainly keep momma happy. 

Just keep it maintained, and make sure you use the fuel shutoff when you are done for the day, and it will be reliable for years.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Clipperskipper said:


> The paving guys found an asphalt plant open, and completed the job, six inches thick in some places, with a wonderful grade, and a new curb cut. Ready for snow? Oh yes!


I'm on almost 400' of gravel. That's the kind of gift I'd like to come home to. :icon-woo:


----------

